# Have to see (cute baby pigeons)



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok so I just have to show this little guy/gil off. :-D
Never seen his/her coloring before.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Colors are very cool. Can't wait to see how he turns out when he gets older. Is that a feral or one of your guys?


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

its one of mines baby. They layed the egg on the floor and sadly its little bro/sis was killed before I even know that had babies  .
This little guy is with a foster mom and dad now so he did not have to stay on the floor.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The colors are pretty. I too, want to see him when he is older. Wonder how much he will change. Sad about his nest mate.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Incredibly beautiful baby, Michelle! Please keep those pictures coming as this baby grows up!

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What do his parents look like? Could you post their pictures? He's just so pretty. What would you call that color?


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

That is one pretty baby. It will be very interesting to see his color when he grows up. Right now, it is hard to say what his coloring is, as he is so young. There is certainly a lot of red/brown there. What color are the parents? Please post some more pictures of him as he grows. Thank you for sharing the pictures of him.

Margaret


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

I'll psot picture when he gets older for sure. 


I am not really sure who his/her mom and dad is. I could guess at who the mom is. The thing it there were two birds laying were this baby was. I was thinking one was its mom and the other the dad but it dose not add up, I gave the mom two fake eggs them when I fond the babies there was the 2 fake eggs and the 2 hatched eggs. Kind of like they were 2 females but... 2 females and they/one had a mate as well?... I could tell you one of the females laying on the baby but the other male female???. I really dont know wich one it was but it was black in color. I'll look at my list of band numbers and see if I put down this guys mom and dad/mom??? before I put him with Rain. I'll post pictures later for you guys. And if I can find out who the baby gose to I can also tell you there mom and dads as both birds laying on the nest were also babies of birds I have so...


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I have Egyptian Swifts that are that color or very, very close to it, I love the colors, very muted.

I have photos on my Sleeping Dove Loft album of them, the colors are much prettier in person though, if you want to take a look.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

OK so I think I know the mom or at lest one of the birds that was sitting on the babies. They are both black colored so the baby had to get it from its grandparents. Sorry if it was anyother baby I could tell you but cuz of thow few things (taking a way from mom at a few days so no band, not really knowing wich in the nest was its mom) I am not really sure. 
Im almost sure this it its grandma:
this picture was from some time ago shes only a baby in it that was when I got her. Shes a roller mix










And her mate so if im right and I think I am, this is granddad:
Hes one that I got from here kind of.
Again its a old picture when I 1st got him.










And on the other side it would most likely be Pije and Kanna


----------



## AGSG (Jul 23, 2008)

SWEET looks COOl


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice colors, Michelle.

I've a favor to ask: could you photo the pidge against a white or light gray background sometime, maybe a towel or something? It would be nice to have a neutral background to show off the colors at their best. (It's not an urgent request. Only if it's convenient for you).

Any colors you have in the background of a photo affect the perception of the other colors. 

(I noticed a news photo of the late great actor Paul Newman, with him wearing a blue shirt. It enhanced and emphasized the bright blue of his eyes. Anytime I choose a mat or _pass-partout_ for a drawing or illustration, whatever the color of the mat and of the picture frame will bring out whatever color in the art work I choose to emphasize. Neutral, muted colors or grays allow subtle colors to be show at their best. When I do flesh tones in my illustrations, I also use some green, which would seem to "poison" the flesh or peach colors in the picture, but it makes the flesh tones seem more vivid, more alive, rather than flat and pasty and dead).

Larry


----------



## Lilito54 (Aug 24, 2008)

Thank you Michelle for the smiles - So cute, I love those baby (bewildered) eyes!
Lily


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

yea i'll try to get a picture of him with a white or light gray background. It well have to wait alittle bit tho.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

sorry it took so long here is the pictures with the white background. 










http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=301


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That is one pretty baby and will be gorgeous when grown.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> That is one pretty baby and will be gorgeous when grown.



Do I EVER SECOND THAT!!

BEAUTIFUL BIRD!!

Hey, where are our color(morph) site experts on this subject??? George?? Randy?? Others??

Love, Hugs and Scritches Vegeta and baby

Shi


----------

